# Best ways to Advertise for a OMS?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay - last thread for now 

I can think of - off hand, of 4 ways to directly advertise. 

One being Google Adwords/Adsense. I was thinking Adwords since Adsense doesn't seem as good for our business.

Second being Craigslist. Only because it's free though.

Third being creating an actual webpage to be searched for.

And 4th being Yodle, which is for like Smartphone searches.


Does anyone know others I am not thinking of? 

Anyway, I'm not sure which of these to go with, my starting budget will be pretty small, but I'm only one guy so I don't exactly need a lot of calls. In fact - I don't want to overkill it, because I don't want so many calls I can't handle them all. 

So far Yodle, Craigslist, and a Webpage seem the most viable for the cost. Adwords I am not sure of.

Of course, I'll also make listings on Yelp and every review site possible. 


Of course, I'm still not settled on a name. I want it to be "Super Mario Rooter", because I'm a huge fan of Mario, but then there are trademark issues. I wouldn't be competing with Nintendo, obviously, but there is still a matter of "Dilution". 

I could probably change my name to Mario, but I'm not 100% sure that would clear up the problem.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You missed the most critical. The one marketing plan that if done properly will make the others irrelevant.

NETWORKING.


All day, everyday, with everyone.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I have to actually know people that live around here for that to work.

I only moved to this area 3 months ago, I don't know that many people here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I have to actually know people that live around here for that to work.
> 
> I only moved to this area 3 months ago, I don't know that many people here.


This may seem like a small detail, but you should that I did not say network with everyone you know. 

Network with everyone.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> This may seem like a small detail, but you should that I did not say network with everyone you know.
> 
> Network with everyone.


I'm sure the current plumbing company I work for would be upset if I networked with my customers.

And other than that, I'm sort of a recluse, I don't actually know all that many people, and even less in the area I live in.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Although I'm not sure what exactly you are saying in the 2nd part.

How would I network with people I don't know? I mean, that's what advertising is, isn't it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

First of all, your current employer's customers are off limits!

Second, get over being a recluse or else forget being successful as a business operator. The two do not go well together. You have to learn how to strike up conversations with strangers as you meet them and then appropriately guide the conversation to the topic of you being a plumbing business operator. People in the theater, restaurant, grocery store, church, delivering your pizza, etc... They all MUST know of your venture.

Then invite yourself to networking opportunities. Pound the pavement to other local businesses. Especially those that hire plumbers regularly. Restaurants should be a prime focus. 

After you have exhausted yourself, get some rest printing and rolling up some flyers. When your batteries are recharged, hit the street again putting all those flyers in the doors of homes all around your own. And then put them in all the doors in neighborhoods you aspire to work in. 

Once that is finished, go back to meeting and greeting face to face again. Relentless you must be. Getting it going takes a lot more than buying a few clicks and creating a Facebook page. It takes hard work like you have never worked before. If you were thinking it would be the same or easier than being an employee, then you were VERY mistaken.

This will be harder than any plumbing job you ever did. If you are looking for quick advertising shortcuts, then you should forget about the whole thing.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If starting out in business your not expecting to sacrifice a huge portion of your life business may not be what your expecting. 
From the time I get up to usually the last thoughts before I fall asleep are about my business. Sometimes my dreams also. My wife is in this with me and last year hit a major burnout. I finally got her some help. I have only thought about quitting a thousand times because of not being where I thought I would be at different stages. I keep pressing. The rewards seem small compared to the efforts given. It's still uphill. I have done a thousand things wrong and a thousand things right. I learn from the one and feed the other. I understand why some people start out in a franchise because they do a lot of this for you. 
The thing to remember is not one part or grain of your business will happen without you. It may someday in several years but until then it's all you. There are no shortcuts and whatever guarantee customer or accounts you have will come and go. 
Not everyone here has the same story but I imagine it's close. 
Don't be afraid just understand it's a fight. I like to fight. Lol


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been in business since 2010. Fours years later I CAN tell you if you do what you say and and try your hardest on every job you will have more work than you would ever need.


Edit for wrong word...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

HSI said:


> If starting out in business your not expecting to sacrifice a huge portion of your life business may not be what your expecting. From the time I get up to usually the last thoughts before I fall asleep are about my business. Sometimes my dreams also. My wife is in this with me and last year hit a major burnout. I finally got her some help. I have only thought about quitting a thousand times because of not being where I thought I would be at different stages. I keep pressing. The rewards seem small compared to the efforts given. It's still uphill. I have done a thousand things wrong and a thousand things right. I learn from the one and feed the other. I understand why some people start out in a franchise because they do a lot of this for you. The thing to remember is not one part or grain of your business will happen without you. It may someday in several years but until then it's all you. There are no shortcuts and whatever guarantee customer or accounts you have will come and go. Not everyone here has the same story but I imagine it's close. Don't be afraid just understand it's a fight. I like to fight. Lol


^^^ @HSI hit the nail on the head


----------



## bigjuplumbing (Jan 17, 2014)

You have been given great advice here. Your goal should be to aquire more customers than you think you need. Best advertising is done face to face. I got several jobs on the spot at businesses an home just knocking on doors an shaking hands. You will be surprised at how many people "been thinking about calling a plumber or are open to a FREE plumbing inspection". Sky is the limit if you beat the streets an give quality service once you gain the customer. Good luck


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well that's actually rather discouraging.

Because, you see, I was rather trying to have my main focus be drain cleaning. 

And generally drains backing up is something that just happens out of blue. So while Networking would still work for it, the wait time for it to actually matter could take a very long time, except for perhaps the occasional slow sink drain that doesn't need much more than having the stopper pulled out and cleaned.

Working a lot isn't much of an issue. I don't know what you guys did when you worked for someone else, but 12-14 hour days are kinda the norm for me currently, except when I am on call, which I typically start at 7 am and get off at 3am in the morning for.

I would like the work I do to be, well, for myself. Every bit of advertising I do - will be for me, not someone else. And the quality of work I do will reflect well on me - not someone else's company.

And yes, I was aware my current employers customers are off limits, and honestly I don't really WANT those type of customers, frankly. Buncha bargain-hunters, screw that. When I do my networking it's not going to be at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm curious, though. Is it illegal/unethical to point out that I previously worked for a company, and point to the online reviews left for my name?

I've gotten quite a few good reviews left by customers that mention me by name.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If your goal is to focus on drain cleaning I would go door to door to restaurants and other businesses with commercial kitchens and try to get work from them. You could even do maintenance contracts.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, that's one area where I could compete around here at least, plumbing prices for businesses are double or more what they are for residential, even though the work isn't any more difficult.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been doing drains and sewers on my own for about a year and a half. I'M doing OK but getting busy dosnt come fast with drains. I was lucky enough to know a couple good plumbers in my town that don't do drains. Alot of jobs come from there referrals. I also talk to everyone I can and push my business. Word of mouth is most important. You have to make Evey customer love you and remember you. They will tell there friends about you. I've done direct mail and never got a call from it. A good website works but is pricey and you still have to push your name hard. The key is surviving till you get busy it won't come overnight. I still have day the phone doesn't ring.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tounces said:


> Well that's actually rather discouraging.
> 
> Because, you see, I was rather trying to have my main focus be drain cleaning.
> 
> And generally drains backing up is something that just happens out of blue. So while Networking would still work for it, the wait time for it to actually matter could take a very long time, except for perhaps the occasional slow sink drain that doesn't need much more than having the stopper pulled out and cleaned.


I would venture to say that most owners didn't start out with a customer base, nor did they start with a lot of money. What they did have is a dream, and the optimism required to pursue that dream. 

I cannot tell you how many "seeds" I planted before any bared fruit. Deep down I believed what I was doing was going to pay dividends, and that alone kept me sowing seeds. What I can tell you is that seeds you have long forgotten will still take root and produce. 

It's a number's game . . . the more people who know you and your business, the greater the odds in getting the business.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

All Pro made an excellent suggestion I think I will have to look into....I need to find some plumbers who don't like to do drain work.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Try the app nextdoor for your local community. Other than that you really just need to meet some people that like you.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

On top of networking like a mad man across the water follow up with your existing customers. 

We slowed down and I went through my computer files for old quoted work. I have called this 1 customer every 6 months for the past 18 months. Today we are doing the job for 2800.00.

I called a networking partner. She told me her tub was not draining properly and we talked with her landlord. We are replacing that waste and overflow and drain Monday.

Another 1 of my existing customers has been given a price to replace a horrible flushing wc that stops up her drains in her master bathroom due to a horrible plumbing job by a remodeler. The building drain is a loop de lou with too many offsets to carry waste with the present wc. Gerber Viper to the rescue.

Your past customers and networking partners are fantastic resources for your company . Keep in touch and call your customers on old quotes and ask to complete the jobs.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Once you start your business look into a networking group called BNI. You can find local chapters online. It is a closed group, meaning only one person from each trade is allowed to join. Almost all chapters would kill for a plumber. I made 26k in sales from my local chapter in the first year. Last year...over 50k in gross sales. That's not bad for a $600 investment. 

Word of mouth is the key grasshopper!


----------

